# Kustom Defender 5H



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

Anybody try one of these yet? 










$99US for an all tube 5w amp. So far, no luck finding one locally.


----------



## jammers5 (Mar 26, 2010)

*Kustom Defender*

Has anyone ever tried one of these? None of the local stores have stocked em so I pulled the trigger and ordered it. I love small wattage tube amps and had to try it for the price! The cabinet was cheap and looked cool so I got that too!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Bring this back to life FYI. Have been browsing for cheap 5 watt tube heads. Only seen it on Amazon.ca for $149 Cdn in Canada so far. Shipping free. They are now $109 US down south. Have one EL84 and a 12AX7. Has 4/8/16 ohm outputs There are some YouTubes around on it. Like I said, FYI


----------



## topboost (Nov 18, 2010)

I tried a V15 in a local store here a couple of weeks ago and killed it while demo-ing it. Something failed, probably one of the switches. Very cheap, computer style switches. For the short time that it worked I found the tone to be sure mid rangy and harsh. Not for me. The whole amp lookied to be pretty fragile.
The 5 watt might be different.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

I had a Defender 50w here awhile back, blown power transformer which was no surprise as it was very under-sized. The rest of the amp, well, the filter caps were shot as well, also too small. If this is any indicator of the rest of the line, best spend your hard-earned dough somewhere else.


----------

